# Oil of oregano



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

I have started using oil of oregano for current cold/sinus problem. I also started a good probiotic and take 2 mgs of Lotronex (day 11) Has anyone ever used this for IBS-D? I would love some input.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Jini Patel Thompson natural healing protocals uses oil of oregano. Her books discuss it and here is a link about it as well.http://www.caramal.com/ltyg/articles/wildoregano.aspGood luck


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually used more to kill off bacteria than as some sort of anti-diarrheal medication. So people with SIBO use it, but not for treating any diarrhea they have.It is used for dyspepsia and bloating, but not to stop diarrhea.http://www.naturaldatabase.com/%28S%28mzv0...h=10&id=644Too much can irritate the GI tract, but it doesn't seem to cause or prevent diarrhea.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Has anyone had success using oil of oregano for SIBO-C?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oil of oregano will just lower your bacterial population in your colon. Nothing is known about how selective it is towards beneficial or pathogenic bacteria. Most western antibiotics are specifically designed to target pathogens. I personally have used tons of oil of oregano for years off an on with mostly just slight a decrease in gas and maybe 1 fewer bowel movement per day. Too much can cause a bit of loose stools. But 4 days of Flagy/Cipro cured an active infection in my gut which all that oil of oregano never touched, and if anything the oil only made it worse.


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

Unless you know you have some kind of bacterial infection, I would use Oregano Oil with caution. It seems to have antibiotic properties so can have very similar effects to prescription antibiotics. It exacerbated my IBS. If it's not something I'd put on a sunburn, I wouldn't run it through an irritated bowel.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks pd and dekka for your insights.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I tried some this weekend for my SIBO-C (lower dose) and after a couple days on it, I got terrible diarrhea. It was nice to "empty" for once, but I won't continue to take it if I have that kind of response to it.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Good to know, jza.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

jza said:


> I tried some this weekend for my SIBO-C (lower dose) and after a couple days on it, I got terrible diarrhea. It was nice to "empty" for once, but I won't continue to take it if I have that kind of response to it.


There are two potential causes for the diarrhea. One is the initial die off due to the antibiotic nature of it, which may or may not be a good thing. This happens with all antibiotics, pharmaceutical or natural. The other is irritation of the digestive tract which can also be common with essential oils.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

PD85 said:


> There are two potential causes for the diarrhea. One is the initial die off due to the antibiotic nature of it, which may or may not be a good thing. This happens with all antibiotics, pharmaceutical or natural. The other is irritation of the digestive tract which can also be common with essential oils.


I also had some pain in my gut. Not sharp but definitely uncomfortable. Would that be normal? I took it as a sign it's much too strong for me.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

jza said:


> I also had some pain in my gut. Not sharp but definitely uncomfortable. Would that be normal? I took it as a sign it's much too strong for me.


It could cause some pain, probably from inflammation. Definitely not a good sign. How have your IBS symptoms been for the few days now after taking it?


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

PD85 said:


> It could cause some pain, probably from inflammation. Definitely not a good sign. How have your IBS symptoms been for the few days now after taking it?


It didn't improve them. Just caused diarrhea and the pain while I was taking it. So basically went from SIBO-C symptoms to IBS-D symptoms.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

jza said:


> It didn't improve them. Just caused diarrhea and the pain while I was taking it. So basically went from SIBO-C symptoms to IBS-D symptoms.


I would say trust yourself and your body. Sounds like it wasn't helping at all!


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Update: I don't know if the oil of oregano pills had anything to do with this (I only took about 5 or 6 doses), but most of my symptoms have subsided over the past week and a half. This is the longest stretch that I have been "normal" in the over 2 years (however, I am still taking Miralax which was only somewhat effective before). I even reintroduced dairy (small amounts) and kombucha and have not had any issues. I did not attempt to reintroduce wheat/gluten or decrease the Miralax usage (I take 3 caps per day). Hopefully I can get to the point I don't need to take the Miralax anymore.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

jza said:


> Update: I don't know if the oil of oregano pills had anything to do with this (I only took about 5 or 6 doses), but most of my symptoms have subsided over the past week and a half. This is the longest stretch that I have been "normal" in the over 2 years (however, I am still taking Miralax which was only somewhat effective before). I even reintroduced dairy (small amounts) and kombucha and have not had any issues. I did not attempt to reintroduce wheat/gluten or decrease the Miralax usage (I take 3 caps per day). Hopefully I can get to the point I don't need to take the Miralax anymore.


Interesting, and this is also why I asked how your symptoms were afterwards! This would lead one to conclude that the diarrhea and pain you had was at least due in part to die-off, not irritation, and that the oil did help reduce bacterial load or kill a pathogen. Keep monitoring your symptoms and if they return maybe you can try the oil again.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update jza.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

Referenced.


----------

